# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Имидж >  Модные тенденции весна-лето 2010: под знаком женственности!

## ПаранойА

И снова наступила весна! Наконец-то! Как бы не злились метели, и не свирепствовал в этом году мороз, от законов природы никуда не денешься. Несмотря на все еще пронизывающий ветер и мокрый снег вперемешку с дождем, на улицах как подснежники уже появляются самые смелые модницы в весенних нарядах — легких, ярких, коротких. Им, наверное, еще зябко и неуютно, но так приятно ловить на себе заинтересованные мужские взгляды, с гордостью понимать, что они самые-самые первые в этом негласном параде красоты. Ведь не пройдет и пары недель, как минские улицы (как и каждый год) в буквальном смысле слова превратятся в подиумы, где будут демонстрироваться самые экстравагантные и сексуальные новинки женской моды.

Чтобы не быть чужой на этом празднике жизни и успеть обновить свой гардероб, предлагаем вам ознакомиться с основными весенними тенденциями от дизайнеров с мировым именем, узнать что будет модно носить и как это все комбинировать. Итак, в новом сезоне держим ориентир на мягкость, хрупкость, красоту и нежность — то есть на настоящую женственность!

----------


## Irina

Первый красный комплект - класс))

----------

